# Spring Opener



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

With the Spring turkey season opening this coming saturday will this snow and cold weather we recieved make hunting alot more difficult then what it would have been? I live in east- central south dakota and im new to the sport of turkey hunting. I got my tag and really have no clue how turkeys react to this type of weather. Will there "gobbling periods" be different now anything would help. Will calling even be a factor? Well i really dont know if these questions seem stupid or anything so dont rip me too bad just anything will help thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## Gobler1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Actually you are asking really good questions. Where will you be hunting? Looking at the SD forecast most of the snow should be gone by the weekend, with the exception of the higher points of the black hills. They may not see grass until July with all the snow they have. As long as it is nice a day or two before the weekend, and stays decent through the weekend, they should get back to normal. I have had some of my best hunts with snow on the ground, but i have also seen them sit in a tree until noon on days where it is snowing. Basically from my past leasons learned, they will shut down a little if it is snowing at the time, just like when they are getting rained on. But if the weather when you are hunting is decent, you should have a fair chase. But i do know this, if you aren't out in the woods, you will never find out. Good luck and let us know how you do! 
Shoot straight and never be afraid to ask questions. I have been asking "dumb questions" for 25 yrs. THe one thing i have learned, if you find an expert turkey hunter that knows "everything" and is right everytime, i will gaurantee you he is full of [email protected]


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Gobbler......I know everthing.....Kidding. You are right turkey hunting changes year to year and situation to situation.

Now what I have experienced with snow. They will shut down on the gobbling and what not. But they will still have the same patterns as they did the day before.

So if you have been doing your scouting and so forth you should have an idea of an area they will be in at a certain time. Just make sure you are at that spot ahead of them.

But like mentioned before. If the snow leaves about a day or two before the weekend they will get back into the gobble routine. Onething is if there is loads of hens in the area you are hunting. You might want to do the ambush technique like I mentioned above. Last year it proved very successful for me.

I knew that the turkeys used this corner of a field at one point during the day. I waited and waited and low and behold 20+ turkeys showed up. 4 long beards, a bunch of hens and some jakes (did not get an accurate count because was focused on long beards). They saw my decoys and I let a few soft yelps they came a running.


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

hey guys thanks for the tips. I am going to be hunting on my garandpas farm next to lake oakwood. I was seeing turkeys on a regular basis until that storm hit , but I think they will come out , the forecast for the next couple days is looking fairly nice and should be a descent opener. I used to watch turkey hunting shows And it never really seemed interesting to me, but I was deer huntig last fall and had a huge long beard walk right in front of me and I have wanted to put one down ever since . But thanks guys I will be sure to let you know how it goes!!!


----------

